#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Configurar Elastix + Gateway

## inquiery

Boa noite pessoal,

O que preciso fazer é o seguinte: tenho uma central analógica, e quero conectar 2 ramais dela em um gateway (que já possuo, um Intelbras GW 204 O). Esse gateway, quero registrar no meu servidor Elastix. Recebendo essas duas linhas no Elastix, quero criar um grupo de ramais que vai ser o de "Admnistrativo" e outro que vai ser "Técnico". Sempre que receber uma ligação no ramal que defini como "Administrativo", o Elastix enviará para todas as extensões do grupo "Administrativo", e a mesma coisa o grupo "Técnico".

Ao fazer ligações das extensões do Elastix, cada grupo original do ramal que está recebendo da central analógica que vai ser o ramal daquele grupo.

Tenho o Elastix instalado, inclusive com um IP público por achar que deva facilitar, e tenho o gateway configurado com um IP público também.

Tem alguém que trabalha e/ou tem conhecimento desse mundo VoIP que possa me ajudar? Podemos combinar uma consultoria pra fazer essa configuração se o valor não for muito salgado. Estou estudando o assunto, porém o tempo que vou demorar para aprender me parece ser muito maior que o tempo que tenho para botar isso a funcionar, para poder deixar funcionários trabalhando home-office.

Agradeço a atenção de todos.

----------


## magnorm

> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> O que preciso fazer é o seguinte: tenho uma central analógica, e quero conectar 2 ramais dela em um gateway (que já possuo, um Intelbras GW 204 O). Esse gateway, quero registrar no meu servidor Elastix. Recebendo essas duas linhas no Elastix, quero criar um grupo de ramais que vai ser o de "Admnistrativo" e outro que vai ser "Técnico". Sempre que receber uma ligação no ramal que defini como "Administrativo", o Elastix enviará para todas as extensões do grupo "Administrativo", e a mesma coisa o grupo "Técnico".
> 
> Ao fazer ligações das extensões do Elastix, cada grupo original do ramal que está recebendo da central analógica que vai ser o ramal daquele grupo.
> 
> Tenho o Elastix instalado, inclusive com um IP público por achar que deva facilitar, e tenho o gateway configurado com um IP público também.
> 
> Tem alguém que trabalha e/ou tem conhecimento desse mundo VoIP que possa me ajudar? Podemos combinar uma consultoria pra fazer essa configuração se o valor não for muito salgado. Estou estudando o assunto, porém o tempo que vou demorar para aprender me parece ser muito maior que o tempo que tenho para botar isso a funcionar, para poder deixar funcionários trabalhando home-office.
> ...


Usa o 3cx é mais simples de configurar. Qualquer coisa te ajudo sem problema

----------


## inquiery

Bom dia @*magnorm*

Hoje pela manha, dando uma mexida, o que eu consegui fazer foi registrar no Elastix o ramal que conectei no Gateway, e se eu ligo para esse ramal que registrei, recebi uma mensagem de voz dizendo "Please dial de extension number". Dai eu disco o número da extensão que registrei para o App de Voip da 3cx que instalei no meu celular, simplesmente cai a ligação, no log do Elastix da um erro que diz que não pode completar o INVITE pois a fonte não pôde ser identificada.

O estranho é que, uma das vezes que realizei o procedimento, liguei para o ramal 215, ele pediu para discar a extensão, disquei 301 e tocou no meu celular. Isso sem eu mexer em nenhuma configuração. Nas tentativas subsequentes nunca mais funcionou.

Mas na realidade, eu não queria cadastrar o ramal da minha central analógica, que conectei no gateway, como uma extensão do Elastix, o que eu queria é que ele funcionasse como se fosse o tronco de entrada. Eu queria ligar 2 ramais no Gateway, e usar esses 2 ramais como se fosse 2 linhas que eu recebo da operadora. Dai um dos ramais quando receber ligação quero que redirecione para todas as extensões do Elastix do grupo Administrativo, e a outra para todas as extensões do grupo Técnico.

Não sei se é possível, talvez eu tenha entendido errado essa coisa toda.

Se você tiver disponibilidade, e puder me ajudar hoje a tarde por exemplo, ficaria agradecido. Podemos combinar o valor dessa consultoria no privado.

----------

